# I am tired of always having to reconfigure genkernel ..

## cravengemetzel

I use the Gentoo Testing branch and I love it. But what I don't like is how many hours I spend configuring genkernel options by memory. After each release upgrade, genkernel uses the default options, by default and I have to go through each section and change things (the --oldconfig option doesn't help me here). I realize that keeping the same configuration file through kernel upgrades is unwise and potentially dangerous. 

I have an idea for a mid-way solution to this problem. I will probably have to go through menuconfigs very often for the forseeable future, but what consumes the most of my time is realizing that I forgot to address some cryptic detail, then I have to go back through the menuconfig. Is there a way that I could save old configuration files as a text file, and then when I finish compiling a new kernel, save its config file too and have a program analyze both for differences? This would be an amazing help as I have a very exotic system it would seem. Thank you. (:

----------

## The Doctor

use --save-config The text file is called .config

Really, There is no good reason why you should not reuse your old .config. If something breaks, that is what the old kernel is for. Is not going to kill your system or anything. My .config has to be more than a year old. make oldnoconfig really does work very well.

EDIT: Use diff or vimdiff to check for differences.

----------

## toralf

I use 

```
genkernel --no-clean --kerneldir=/usr/src/linux-3.$i.x/
```

which simplifies life for me.

----------

## John R. Graham

I set those settings (and some others) in /etc/genkernel.conf so that I simplify my command line.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## Cynede

I'm using 

```
--oldconfig --menuconfig
```

 ( menuconfig just to be sure that it's using my configuration ) and eventually make .config backups.

----------

## _______0

I always understood that the .config hack only works with 3.7.X revisions and NOT with 3.X versions.

----------

## Nreal

I think it is less problematic to do it without genkernel  :Question: 

cp /usr/src/linux/.config /somedir/kernel-config-version

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set number of choice

cp /somedir/kernel-config-version /usr/src/linux/.config

cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig or if lazy make xconfig  check that everything seems ok

make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bz..... /boot/kernel-3.x.x-gentoo

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/..

emerge nvidia-drivers

reboot

It was too difficult for me to use genkernel    :Embarassed: 

----------

## GFCCAE6xF

Well if we are sharing tips on kernel updates here is an extract from my .zhistory  :Smile: 

```
eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set 2

cd /usr/src/linux

cp ../linux-3.7.0-gentoo/.config .

make oldconfig

make nconfig

cp /boot/vmlinuz /boot/vmlinuz-old

make -j3

make modules_install

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz

emerge @module-rebuild

```

Like The Doctor I have also been using the same kernel .config file for quite some time. You occasionally get some choices pop up with make oldconfig but not often, pretty much set up once and roll with it.

----------

## John R. Graham

 *

----------

## depontius

I use "genkernel --xconfig all" as a "start and walk away" way to build kernels, but I track and keep my own kernel config files.  I keep kernel configs in /usr/src with a naming convention that includes the kernel version as well as when I built it.  Once xconfig starts I load my last working kernel config, tweak from there, and exit.  I then walk away, and when I come back the kernel is done.

I never really messed with genkernel.conf, but I see some interesting stuff there - not the least of which is "-jN", though build time never really bothered me, because I wasn't watching or waiting.

----------

